# mike diehl



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone have any of his dogs


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

dogs he has bred OR dogs for sale on his site?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Both im thinking about getting one from him


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm also thinking about getting one from him. 
been there met him and like him, like his dogs as well


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Im looking at garth the 5I month old male he has


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Garth is GORGEOUS! Don't know anything else about him but hubba, hubba!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

agree, nice looking boy but dont know much about him other than Mike told me he was a very nice dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

gagsd said:


> Garth is GORGEOUS! Don't know anything else about him but hubba, hubba!


Agree. What a stunning dog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

well Garth - not as impressed as others . 
Is Mike ending up as a broker . He had a tremendous , once in a life time dog in his Stormfronts' Brawnson . Without question he is a formidable competitor in sport , knows his training . 
but 
on this one 
there are mistakes -- either he left it up to someone else to post , or he mixed up the pedigree in his mind .
He says "black sable male all Czech lines" Diehl's K9 Training LLC#

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=724623

which he is NOT . I don't care one hoot if a dog is pure Czech or DDR -- too many use it as marketing niche. 

to my eye the pedigree is a bit thrown together.

The dog may very well be the bestest dog in the whole world --- , if you are considering on getting him have a good discussion with Mike tracing this dogs background, how he found his way to be brokered . 

just some thoughts.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know Garth as I am personal friends with the guy who knows him and has had him since he was 8 weeks old. Garth is in training everyday and has nice grips and great drives. He is a lot of dog for sure. Funny this thread came up as we were talking yesterday morning about dogs and we talked about how he is coming along.

As for the incorrect statement on mike diehl's site about the PED he didn't put it up on mike's site.

Carmspack - I see that you said that you are not impressed by the pup. Why is that? Unless you know something about the dog more than me, you haven't even seen it in training,

If anyone is seriously interested in Garth shoot me a PM.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

He's certainly a good looking pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

all the comments were geared to the dogs appearance . He does not appeal to me , maybe the head or the eyes ?
Gut reaction.

never made one comment about the work or temperament -- just along with every one else making a comment on the appearance. 

So what is the correct pedigree?

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would contact Mike. This is one of the good people in the dog world.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

The pedigree is correct but the ..."all czech lines" comment is incorrect as you stated. I spoke with the pups owner and he didn't post it on Mike's site and asked him to change that part of it.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

As for Garth he is a lot of dog and will only be sold to a experienced working home as he is too much dog to be a family/companion dog. He has/is raised in the house with a retired police k9 and trained everyday.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

totally agree with Mike Diehl being one of the good guys . Lots of experience !!!
Carmen


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG I love these dogs! How much does his pups cost? 

I am always looking for a breeder for the next addition to the family. I do want a dog I can work. Black sable, not sure on sex yet. This won't be for a little while but is he a good kennel for working/companion dogs? Looks that way to me.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does he still breed though? 
He used to have some good litters sired by Brawnson back when he had Yeakel as a partner . Lately I see more of an agent involvement selling dogs that are imported , part of the Eurosport lineup .
I would like to see him breed , see what he comes up with . 
Here's a nice Brawnson son Sportwaffen K9


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Carmen, on his females page it says that one of them will be bred to IRMUS, but I have no idea how long ago that was posted.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He has an upcoming litter by Kutter, his Brawnson son and working K9.

I have a young female that he bred last year. I actually really liked her mother, a slovak female named Ria. Mike imported her and that is when I contacted him. He ended up breeding Ria (the female I liked) to his male Erri and that is how I got Akina. I wasn't looking for an Erri pup, but a Ria pup.... go figure.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh I do like Kutter !!! 
He reminds me so much of Tyko , who is what you expect out of GSD . Calm , friendly with kids, not dog aggressive , full of zest and drive and serious bite work - on and off , ---- same masculine head as Kutter , however very unfortunately his hips and elbows did not clear - what can you do . We did him twice , at a year as a prelim and again to see progression at 61 months . Not much change , holding pattern. I had a sister and she was ofa good , hips and elbows, another litter mate went excellent . Carmspack Tyko - German Shepherd Dog
So this is very interesting news . I would like to have Brawnson back in the fold somehow . 

Carmen 
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all info glad I've been directed to a good breeder


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

So i got my dog this new food called blue and my dog wont stop eating it


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry guys my daughter decided to comment on the forums an posted her comment in the wrong section grrrr !!!!!


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected]!!


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a Ria/Wrex female pup. 18 week old Ritz is a family dog that gets along SUPER with my 4 yr old daughter, and 10 yr old son,still has a little bit of the nips but nothing we can't handle. This is our first GSD, a very strong, big girl with a big head. everyone thinks she's a male.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Oh I do like Kutter !!!
> He reminds me so much of Tyko , who is what you expect out of GSD . Calm , friendly with kids, not dog aggressive , full of zest and drive and serious bite work - on and off , ---- same masculine head as Kutter , however very unfortunately his hips and elbows did not clear - what can you do . We did him twice , at a year as a prelim and again to see progression at 61 months . Not much change , holding pattern. I had a sister and she was ofa good , hips and elbows, another litter mate went excellent . Carmspack Tyko - German Shepherd Dog
> So this is very interesting news . I would like to have Brawnson back in the fold somehow .
> 
> ...


Are you Brawnson's breeder?


----------

